# Being Incontinent



## caitshyper (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been incontinent for several years now because of a car accident I was in. I wear adult diapers 24/7 and wet myself several times throughout the day. I am a 23 year old beautiful girl and hope to someday find a nice husband but it is difficult for me to imagine this when all I can think about is that I have a diaper on and may leak at any moment. I try to stay away from social events because it is discomforting thinking that people are looking at my below section and might notice my diaper. Is anyone else incontinent on this forum? I hope I'm not the only one :um


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^It's pretty much explained in the post.^^

That's a tough one caitshyper. Have you talked to medical professionals about any possible long term solutions? If there are none, then maybe talking to a counselor if this is really limiting you socially. Hope you can find some answers.


----------



## caitshyper (Aug 9, 2011)

I have talked to a number of doctors and the best they can do is recommend Kegel exercises that don't work. I will be stuck wetting diapers the rest of my life probably . I am talking to a counselor and this seems to help but I still feel very limited in terms of my ability to socialize due to my fear of people finding out I wear diapers...


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.incontinentsupport.org/


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Over the last 6 years since my youngest son was born, I was becoming more and more incontinent. Mostly stress incontinence (would happen if I sneezed or coughed or run or jump). I finally had enough of it and decided to tell my doctor about it. She recommended I see a urogynecologist for a sling procedure. I had it done in April and love it! I had stopped running or jumping because I would soak my underwear and pants. If I sneezed, I had to quick cross my legs. Not anymore! I highly recommend it!
"Sling procedures
A sling procedure — the most common surgery to treat stress incontinence — uses strips of your body's tissue or synthetic material such as mesh to create a pelvic sling or hammock around your bladder neck and the tube (urethra) that carries urine from the bladder. The sling provides support to keep the urethra closed — especially when you cough or sneeze. Slings typically have high rates of effectiveness and low risks of complications."

Talk to your doctor! You don't have to live this way!


----------



## PinkRoxy (Aug 5, 2011)

caitshyper said:


> I have been incontinent for several years now because of a car accident I was in. I wear adult diapers 24/7 and wet myself several times throughout the day. I am a 23 year old beautiful girl and hope to someday find a nice husband but it is difficult for me to imagine this when all I can think about is that I have a diaper on and may leak at any moment. I try to stay away from social events because it is discomforting thinking that people are looking at my below section and might notice my diaper. Is anyone else incontinent on this forum? I hope I'm not the only one :um


awww honey (((hugs)))

I'm really sorry to hear that I kinda know what you are going through but I dont think its the same.
I have an overactive bladder which means my bladder will contract involuntary which gives me a sudden uncontrollable urge to wee and sometimes I will wee before i get to a toilet but mostly I will make it and I understand how much of a pain in the arse it is to live with, I am 25 yrs old and also look really young and slim and people give me crap for going off to the toilet suddenly and urgently and needing to go quite frequently too. 
I cant imagine how painful this is for you but just to let you know I am thinking of you.


----------



## rbw1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I frequently suffer from minor leakage and have got used to wearing adult nappies now. I now know people won't notice so I no longer worry - if I can get to the toilet I use it, but if it is inconvenient I just go - it just makes life so much easier not to bother one way or the other. I am now happy to wear nappies what ever I am doing and my bladder no longer restricts my life, in fact they make it easier (so I tend to wear more protection than I really need as they are so convenient). Hopefilly you to will be able to get used to them and realise they are not so bad after all though I have to admit it could be embarassing if someone found out. R


----------



## borntoroam (Jan 26, 2013)

I know this is an old topic, but I really didn't want to start a new thread. I am dealing with incontinence myself + it is proving quite difficult. I feel like a complete outsider and am unsure what to do in any given situation, in fear of people knowing/finding out.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Not fully related but one of my biggest fears used to be crapping myself in public. Incontinence must be horrible. I hate it when I feel nauseous or queasy and full of crap or piss on the train or bus, whatever. It feels awful.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hello cute Ohio girl. I believe there is someone who would be understanding and appreciative of you. I think maybe you should be open about this and develop a sense of humor about it if possible. I wonder if there is any updated medical procedures that my help your condition since it first happened? Good Luck!


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

This is so sad to hear, I wish I could help in some way! What do the doctors say about it? You obviously need some medical attention!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't it possible to just get a tube inserted into there?


----------



## psychochewy39 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, I know how you feel.
ive had full urinary incontinence due to a car accident when I was 20.
Ive tried just about everything in the book to make it better, but no use.
I no longer worry or care about what people think or say if they find out because wearing 24/7 is just a part of my life now, and there's nothing I can do about it, so if people have a problem with it big whoop... not my problem.
yeah, I wear diapers 24/7/365 so what???, who cares???
Besides being in wet jeans all the time, I have no other choice. 
Ive gotten over worrying about others and what they say, think, or do.
thats not my problem... its theirs.


----------

